# Lyft Management Could Send Travis Into Bankruptcy Right Now



## TheHairyFiddler (Jan 12, 2016)

If Lyft management was savvy, they would go public chastising Uber for shatting on their tens of thousands of drivers. They should air the dirty public laundry on Uber and the multitude of lies they portent. They should make it clear that they will hold steadfast with a minimum of $1.10 per mile depending on city. They should make it clear to the media, social media included that there is no ride share business without drivers. Moreover, they should make it clear that if they owned all the vehicles and had to pay for all the gas, they would be forced to shut down their business. They should let it be known that Uber out and out lies about "gratuity included" in their fares. Not one Uber driver has ever seen a nickel of theses "gratuities."

They should encourage ALL Uber drivers to quit immediately and drive exclusively for them...and NEVER go back to Travis even when he is forced to increase fares.

Lyft spends a gazillion dollars recruiting drivers. NO MORE!. Their recruiting efforts would be over. 

It might take a few weeks to effectively send Travis to the bread line. But there is no doubt, that's exactly what would happen.

Uber would never be able to rebound from the negative publicity. NEVER. There would be a new sheriff in town and ratface will finally pay the pauper for his unbridled greed.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## czervik7 (Oct 16, 2015)

TheHairyFiddler said:


> If Lyft management was savvy, they would go public chastising Uber for shatting on their tens of thousands of drivers. They should air the dirty public laundry on Uber and the multitude of lies they portent. They should make it clear that they will hold steadfast with a minimum of $1.10 per mile depending on city. They should make it clear to the media, social media included that there is no ride share business without drivers. Moreover, they should make it clear that if they owned all the vehicles and had to pay for all the gas, they would be forced to shut down their business. They should let it be known that Uber out and out lies about "gratuity included" in their fares. Not one Uber driver has ever seen a nickel of theses "gratuities."
> 
> They should encourage ALL Uber drivers to quit immediately and drive exclusively for them...and NEVER go back to Travis even when he is forced to increase fares.
> 
> ...


I've said as much to Lyft. I got a cookie-cutter response. But hey, now I'm a Silver level -- yea!

They blow smoke up our asses. One is just more "new age" about it.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

I posted the same thing in another thread and conspicuously got zero response. Even from trolls. This is all absolutely true that Lyft is missing a fantastic opportunity and rather than capitalize on it, they are following Uber down the drain using the drivers as their life raft. John Zimmerman could crush Uber in a matter of weeks.
When pick up times are too slow at Lyft people turn on Uber as noted in the article from SF here. So turn the tables on them!!!! My idea may have been a little more altruistic by drastically improving rates or offering a non comp bonus paid out after a certain realistic number of rides, but it would work. If TNC goals at both companies are all about not waiting more than three minutes for a pick up, to satisfy the impatient world we now live in... Then will they take the ride that gets here in five for x amount or wait the 30 for the other guys even if it's five bucks cheaper?

My money is on the slightly more expensive ride that is here faster. Cut the wheels out from under Uber and it rolls nowhere.


----------



## raygam (Jan 4, 2016)

TheHairyFiddler said:


> If Lyft management was savvy, they would go public chastising Uber for shatting on their tens of thousands of drivers.....


Could they? Should they? Perhaps so.

Would it destroy Uber? Probably not.

Rideshare is just a fancy new name for the same business. Drivers are an inexpensive commodity, even more so with a discount (low-end) service. As long as the new kids are willing to drive they are good to go.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

TheHairyFiddler said:


> If Lyft management was savvy, they would go public chastising Uber for shatting on their tens of thousands of drivers. They should air the dirty public laundry on Uber and the multitude of lies they portent. They should make it clear that they will hold steadfast with a minimum of $1.10 per mile depending on city. They should make it clear to the media, social media included that there is no ride share business without drivers. Moreover, they should make it clear that if they owned all the vehicles and had to pay for all the gas, they would be forced to shut down their business. They should let it be known that Uber out and out lies about "gratuity included" in their fares. Not one Uber driver has ever seen a nickel of theses "gratuities."
> 
> They should encourage ALL Uber drivers to quit immediately and drive exclusively for them...and NEVER go back to Travis even when he is forced to increase fares.
> 
> ...


Uber is a necessary evil for uber. They fight all the expensive regulation/court cases and pay the expensive lawyer bill.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

It would never work. Drivers aren't loyal, let's say this tactic works and Uber raises their rates back up again, the drivers will be running back to them like blind puppies.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Not with a noncomp agreement in place for a few months and a little bonus built in for completing it. All they would be left with is old ford pinto wagons willing to ride for them. 
Throw in all the distaste riders would have for them, and the crushing debt of their non assets that need drivers to pay their bills... It would and could work. A comeback kid story! (Good ad campaign required)

Loyalty does mean something. You may not feel it ever given to you, but it does. Look at Southwest Airlines as an example.


----------



## TheHairyFiddler (Jan 12, 2016)

Again, a golden opportunity for Lyft management to expose Travis for the slimeball that he is. WASTED. With the negative pub generated, Uber would be toast. For Lyft, they would corner the market and never have to look back.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lyft should take Uber drivers to its ranks faster by skipping the mentor meet up. Maybe a 100+ Uber trips and 4.80+ Ratings with Uber should be the criteria for such a campaign.

Lyft should eliminate SRF and include it into the cut it takes from gross fare. No games, no gimmicks, everyone will be clear about exactly how much of the total fare is theirs. 

A reward program for riders can be used to encourage brand loyalty. I am shocked that still neither uber nor Lyft implemented a loyalty or rewards program. They can call it Lyft miles and some discounts can be applied to pax without impacting driver payout. Lyft suffers from lacking both drivers and riders. Royalty program can help improve the band's stickiness.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

The mentor meet up actually is a good thing. The safety check they do to ensure,you don't have bald tires and bad brakes and can actually hold a conversation while driving is important too. Face it, some people are not cut out to be drivers, but can slip,through that 100 rides thing, especially if they are churning for a living (and lots are, no slam on them) 

There are so many things that Lyft could do to really drive the stake home to Uber, but they seem to be the tail wagging the dog and there is NO reason to be.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I agree this is LYFTs opportunity. They have a much better set up to motivate drivers and a much more positive rep right now then UBER.

What will they do with this moment.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> I agree this is LYFTs opportunity. They have a much better set up to motivate drivers and a much more positive rep right now then UBER.
> 
> What will they do with this moment.


Indeed?


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Have you seen the patents GM bought? GM shouldn put Uber out of business. Or make them pay, to force Uber to raise rates because if they try to increase their cut anymore, they lose everything. Their only option would be to raise rates to pay for patent use fee.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Aztek98 said:


> I agree this is LYFTs opportunity. They have a much better set up to motivate drivers and a much more positive rep right now then UBER.
> 
> What will they do with this moment.


Lyft probably is scared from Uber's retaliation by keeping such a low profile. They should be a little more aggressive with their pax/driver acquisition.


----------



## TylerLee_C (Jan 11, 2016)

uberpa said:


>


Cant stand this bastard! Look at the smirk on his greedy face!


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lyft is still only active in the US. Why are they taking so long to expand internationally ? UBER is in how many countries ? With more being added all the time. Lyft is not serious about challenging UBER's supremacy. They seem content to simply feed of the scraps.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Lyft has one huge problem ... probably 99% of the population and 80 or 90% of Uber riders have never heard of them. 

Uber has been very successful at changing their name to a verb. (everybody's ubering somewhere). (That also leaves them open to losing their trademark rights to the name ... eventually Lyft can advertise "start ubering on Lyft for the best experience" and really build their marketshare.)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TheHairyFiddler said:


> If Lyft management was savvy, they would go public chastising Uber for shatting on their tens of thousands of drivers. They should air the dirty public laundry on Uber and the multitude of lies they portent. They should make it clear that they will hold steadfast with a minimum of $1.10 per mile depending on city. They should make it clear to the media, social media included that there is no ride share business without drivers. Moreover, they should make it clear that if they owned all the vehicles and had to pay for all the gas, they would be forced to shut down their business. They should let it be known that Uber out and out lies about "gratuity included" in their fares. Not one Uber driver has ever seen a nickel of theses "gratuities."
> 
> They should encourage ALL Uber drivers to quit immediately and drive exclusively for them...and NEVER go back to Travis even when he is forced to increase fares.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/TheHairyFiddler: "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to UP.Net/Forums
from 80°F, Mostly Sunny Marco Island on
Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

In spite of being here a Couple of Months
you have YET to scratch the surface of the
World's Most Comprehensive Source of
A-B TNC Information...which INCLUDES
many Articles on how Lyft is "Attached-
at-the-Hip" to #[F]Uber, by virtue of the
Earliest Investors having ALSO spread
their Angel Funding to Dozens of Tech
Companies...in addition to "F&L".

PLEASE make use of this Searchable Data-
base "Treasure Trove"! With OVER 912,000
Posts & Replies, from 44,000 Members on
SIX Continents, over the Last 23 Months....
the FACT$ that YOU need to $ucceed are
...IN HERE!

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. REAL!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxUbermom said:


> I posted the same thing in another thread and conspicuously got zero response. Even from trolls. This is all absolutely true that Lyft is missing a fantastic opportunity and rather than capitalize on it, they are following Uber down the drain using the drivers as their life raft. John Zimmerman could crush Uber in a matter of weeks.
> When pick up times are too slow at Lyft people turn on Uber as noted in the article from SF here. So turn the tables on them!!!! My idea may have been a little more altruistic by drastically improving rates or offering a non comp bonus paid out after a certain realistic number of rides, but it would work. If TNC goals at both companies are all about not waiting more than three minutes for a pick up, to satisfy the impatient world we now live in... Then will they take the ride that gets here in five for x amount or wait the 30 for the other guys even if it's five bucks cheaper?
> 
> My money is on the slightly more expensive ride that is here faster. Cut the wheels out from under Uber and it rolls nowhere.


POST # 4/JaxUbermom: Although we are
of Like Minds regarding
Lyft being the "Lesser of Two Evils" they
remain as ToneDeaf to input from Drivers
as AntiPersonnel LLC. In light if the FACT
that they have a FEMALE "VP of Customer
Acquisition and Retention" there HAS TO
BE a Cognitive Disconnect.....somewhere
in their Decision Making Process.

Consider this: recently Lyft implemented
an AntiDriver move with REQUIRING a
2012 or Newer Car to be able to Collect
the PowerBonus/50 Onlinehours. THAT
ALONE is a Reason for Experienced High-
Rated Drivers to look OUTSIDE of A-B TNC
for a Driving Job.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ADX said:


> Have you seen the patents GM bought? GM shouldn put Uber out of business. Or make them pay, to force Uber to raise rates because if they try to increase their cut anymore, they lose everything. Their only option would be to raise rates to pay for patent use fee.


POST # 14/ADX: Could you please list a
Hyperlink to
Support your "GM could crush'em" Con-
tention ? MANY Readers SHOULD be in-
terested in "these Purchased Patents".

BTW: Kudos on your Featured Thread.
Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14/ADX: Could you please list a
> Hyperlink to
> Support your "GM could crush'em" Con-
> tention ? MANY Readers SHOULD be in-
> ...


http://www.wired.com/2016/01/gms-newly-acquired-patent-could-be-a-problem-for-uber/

Here's a good article.

Important paragraph:
Sidecar was an early competitor of Uber and Lyft, but never matched either in funding or size, and folded at the end of 2015. So what can its remains offer GM, which just paired up with Lyft? One possible answer: a 14-year-old patent.

In 2002, Sunil Paul, the founder and CEO of Sidecar (who is not joining GM), wasawarded a patent for "a computer-implemented method for determining an efficient transportation route." The patent details a system in which a passenger uses a wireless device to request a ride, which is then sent to a server, which finds an appropriate driver. In other words, it covers the core of any modern ride sharing service. It predates any patent filed by Uber or Lyft. But Sidecar never went to court. In May 2015, Paul told SF Gate he wasn't suing Uber or Lyft for patent infringement, preferring to focus Sidecar's resources on growth. In a blog post published Wednesday, Paul said "the key component to the [GM deal] is a license to Sidecar patents," which Sidecar still owns.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

PO


ADX said:


> http://www.wired.com/2016/01/gms-newly-acquired-patent-could-be-a-problem-for-uber/
> 
> Here's a good article.
> 
> ...


POST # 22/ADX: Thank You for your
Complete [with Hyperlinks!]
Professional and Collegial Answer.
Please...enjoy the balance of your St. Patrick's Day, Sir!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm confident that Lyft and Uber have a gentlemen agreement on certain things such as not talking about the bs booking fee ripoff and not to bash each other. If that ripoff booking fee goes away then they lose a significant chunk of easy money on our backs.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyft needs to do three things to obtain marketshare, rebrand away from that pink color and that mustache, reduce their commission to less than 25%, and establish a telephone customer support center. There are other things they can do to obtain an even higher markets share and profit but these are bare minimum.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

Everyone posting on this thread is wrong ! 
Juno ride share will be launching in the spring and there goal is to take all the deficiencies of both Uber & Lyft and correct them. The result will be a true
partnership, including stock in the company when they go public. Your choice
to be an employee or independent contractor. 10 % commission for first twenty
four months, tipping through the app. They will be specifically looking to poach
Uber & Lyft drivers and riders. The ride share wars are about to expand and
Uber will face extinction shortly. Let the games begin!!!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Most of my riders have never heard of lyft. And the ones that have, prefer uber because they get cheaper rides much faster and they don't even have to tip.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Juno will be the Tmobile of the rideshare industry.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

JaxUbermom said:


> Not with a noncomp agreement in place for a few months


Only EMPLOYEES can sign a non compete agreement.

Remember the INDEPENDENT part of "independent contractor"?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber has deep pockets. I forsee them being around for the long haul, and healthy competition from Lyft is a good thing. I relate it to the Coke Pepsi relationship.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Actually, being an independent contractor does not preclude non competition agreements. And in no way makes a person an employee.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

JaxUbermom said:


> Actually, being an independent contractor does not preclude non competition agreements. And in no way makes a person an employee.


Sorry, you are 100% wrong on that one

http://www.thisuglybeautybusiness.c...-contractors-sign-non-compete-agreements.html


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Sorry, you are 100% wrong on that one
> 
> http://www.thisuglybeautybusiness.c...-contractors-sign-non-compete-agreements.html


I am not trying to be, nor will I get into an argument. From your own referenced article:

*UPDATE 2014: *Please understand that each state has different guidelines they use when determining employment status and nearly all of them (with the exception of California) are less stringent than the Federal government's. Therefore, it is entirely possible for a stylist to be determined to be an IC in your state, but an employee according to the Federal guidelines. For more information on why IC's do not belong in our salons, *read this post. *If you test your so-called "independent contractors" against those IRS guidelines, you'll see very plainly that they are not being used correctly except where booth renters are concerned.

There are other criteria listed by the IRS as to what defines an employee, and this absolutely can be done in a way that does not violate any laws. Uber and Lyft desperately try to create these types of situations now by offering bonuses, such as that crap $500 deal in LA Core right now that to me is more deceptive than a limited term exclusivity request.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think Lyft is actually playing it Smart, for right now. I cannot even count how many passengers a week have told me they refuse to use Uber and a good amount of them are doing it solely to backup the drivers. Which is awesome! I agree Uber needs to be publicly bashed but for now, Lyft staying out of the public bashing, is in their best interest. passengers respect the humble(ism) and believe me, passengers are very aware of how shitty Uber is. I am so close to blowing the whistle and going to 9 News investigates myself. But I don't think me alone will do much LOL as a matter of fact does anyone know of any of their off site partner support locations? They claim they have them throughout the city and they operate outside of the normal 9-5 hours at their office,downtown. I of course have been emailing them, without any response, because they have helped themselves to almost my entire paycheck this week and I only drive on Uber select. so those trips add up


----------

